# One Step Closer to Domination



## Baron (Jan 13, 2015)

My human likes to place things in his mouth, often I watch as he devours some kind of power food every morning. Today I leaped up into his lap and took a bite from the other end. It was both delicious and energizing! He made some unknown human sounds from this action and I was cast to the floor.

I knew right away I needed to steal the power food that he was eating! So I immediately leaped back up on his lap and clutched the food tightly pulling it out of his grasp and jumped down to the floor. He once more made some human noises. After I managed only a few bites, he removed the power food and disposed of it.

Pulling from what I know of the primitive human language, the item is call a "strawberry pop-tart". The item gave me hyper energy and then I took a nap. Once rabbits have the secret of the "strawberry pop-tart" we will be one step closer to world domination!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 13, 2015)

Trix here-

I've been trying to make my thumbs opposable. I think I know what that means. Dumpy says I would be dangerous with opposable thumbs.

Step 1: pop tart
Step 2: opposable thumbs
Step 3: world domination


----------



## Channahs (Jan 13, 2015)

This poptart thing sounds delicious! Yesterday mum says I was in right form, but I was just hungry. She say it's because my Oxbows pellets are rationed cause her waited one day late to orders more. So I gets more hay and less of dems I lubs and I was just hungrys! I see dat kitty eating on her tables and I wants some. I has never eats the kitty noms before, but hey dem is crunchy and was pretty goods! I only gots two of dem though cause mummers saw me jump up and she swoops on me and takes dem way. She even sticks her digit in mines mouth to take dem outs but too lates hehe! Den laters I finds dusty old plants made of clothes and it has dis gray stuff moms calls spagnum mosses rounds it. I knocks that plants off dem tables and tries to eats the spagnums. Here comes mummy agins. She sticks her digits in mines mouth agins! She tinks I eats the foams from fakey plants. She gonna gets a bites bun days!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2015)

Keep up the good work and soon you'll have your human trained!


----------

